# Spitfire Solo Violin Virtuoso



## Mornats (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone else notice that you can now buy the virtuoso violin separately to the Spitfire Solo Strings pack?









Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Solo Violin


Spitfire Solo Violin contains all the techniques to create an ultra-realistic solo performance; our most detailed and complete solo violin sample library.



www.spitfireaudio.com





They snuck that one out or I've just totally missed it for months


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 10, 2019)

Just received the launch email about the solo violin. You were fast on the draw, must have caught them between updating the site and sending the marketing.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 10, 2019)

I noticed around an hour before I posted but didn't get the chance to post until the same time Spitfire did!


----------



## redlester (Oct 10, 2019)

So this is just a stand alone instrument already included in Solo Strings. I thought at first it was something else new, just two weeks before You Know What. Not even they could be that prolific!

It’s tricky to find on the site, I had to go to All Products.


----------



## Consona (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 10, 2019)

Got a code for some money off, very tempted to pick it up!


----------



## mdjohnson (Oct 10, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Got a code for some money off, very tempted to pick it up!


How do you guys get Spitfire codes?


----------



## GingerMaestro (Oct 10, 2019)

Does this imply they are going to adopt the orchestral tools model of selling individual patches from their libraries in the future...I hope so..!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 10, 2019)

mdjohnson said:


> How do you guys get Spitfire codes?



there’s a podcast which is doing a promo thing with them at the moment, the podcast is Score: The Podcast


----------



## GingerMaestro (Oct 10, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> there’s a podcast which is doing a promo thing with them at the moment, the podcast is Score: The Podcast


Could you advise where the promo is exactly ?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Oct 10, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Could you advise where the promo is exactly ?



Give episode 19 a listen, towards the end of the podcast


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

The solo strings complete library has 3 violins: Virtuoso, First Desk and Progressive. The one offered, virtuoso, is an Alpha Male. It's got the high-strung oldschool sound. Fast and intense vibrato. It also has the "performance patch" where one can do many articulations on the fly with velocity speed etc. I can't because I suck.  Apparently other people can. It's a great sound either way. It will definitely stand out in a mix. Progressive is probably better for "First Desk". Virtuoso is the best, it's worth 100 bucks. First Desk is the worst. Having all 3 is nice though, lots of variety.


----------



## ism (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> First Desk is the worst.



I find First Desk amazing for textural/neo-classical tracks. Definitely not for classical virtuosic lines, but it's wondering and unique in its own right.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

ism said:


> I find First Desk amazing for textural/neo-classical tracks. Definitely not for classical virtuosic lines, but it's wondering and unique in its own right.


Well, "worst" is still pretty damn good in Spitfirespeak.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Well, "worst" is still pretty damn good in Spitfirespeak.



In context with Joshua Bell Violin / Emotional Violin _ @ $199. 
_For non-string players:_ How to 'position' SF_Solo Violin @ $99. 

What are salient qualities /features you immediately take note of ?


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 10, 2019)

Can it do soft attack or is it only aggressive?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 10, 2019)

this is disappointing to me. I read it as meaning that they won't be rolling out the virtuoso patch across the other instruments in SSoS. If I remember correctly the cello had many of the same articulations recorded that allowed them to create the virtuoso patches...yet it seems that if they've decided to sell this separately it provides them cover for not programming similar patches for the other solo strings.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 10, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> this is disappointing to me. I read it as meaning that they won't be rolling out the virtuoso patch across the other instruments in SSoS. If I remember correctly the cello had many of the same articulations recorded that allowed them to create the virtuoso patches...yet it seems that if they've decided to sell this separately it provides them cover for not programming similar patches for the other solo strings.


There's my answer... I was really hoping they would release all four solo instruments so we can have a really neat quartet. But I guess not.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 10, 2019)

And I've just noticed, there's no pizzicato! Why??!!! So stupid not to include such an essential articulation.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> In context with Joshua Bell Violin / Emotional Violin _ @ $199.
> _For non-string players:_ How to 'position' SF_Solo Violin @ $99.
> 
> What are salient qualities /features you immediately take note of ?


Good player with a powerhouse fiddle in a good room. As a violinist, I like this guy's vibrato and playing. I don't own the Josh Bell library. I am guessing the Spitfire is easier to use but I really don't know. I think it's excellent, and would hold its own against any library. I went on a Spitfire binge recently, my bank account just punched me.


trajev said:


> Can it do soft attack or is it only aggressive?


THe mod wheel- lower for soft attack, higher for crunchy attack.



trajev said:


> And I've just noticed, there's no pizzicato!


The virtuoso violin in the complete lib. definitely has pizz. Top right.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 10, 2019)

SF seems to be enjoying lower prices as of recent! Perhaps a conscious move to be continued... 99$ for a playable virtuous solo violin is pretty damn cool!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Good player with a powerhouse fiddle in a good room. As a violinist, I like this guy's vibrato and playing. I don't own the Josh Bell library. I am guessing the Spitfire is easier to use but I really don't know. I think it's excellent, and would hold its own against any library. I went on a Spitfire binge recently, my bank account just punched me.
> 
> THe mod wheel- lower for soft attack, higher for crunchy attack.
> 
> ...



You are respected, capable resource, and impact most decisions I make as pianist, trying to sort Orchestral Strings options. 

Kinda sad to pass on recent KH_ Spotlight Strings 4D. Typically hope KH offerings are impactful and that he succeeds in very tough, competitive arena. 

Sincere thanks for helping !

Regards


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> definitely has pizz.



Strange, doesn't mention pizz in the list of articulations on the Spitfire Audio page. I haven't managed to find it in the library. 

Could be me... I am very new to this library stuff. Could it be down to me only having Kontakt Player?

I'd like to pick some brains on other stuff as well, with this library, but don't want to hijack this topic. Might start a new post in the noobs forum...


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

Here's a clip. This is the long, it's not the legato, just the long. I just used a midi file. Actually it's an arrangement I did for quartet, I just exported to midi and assigned the 3 bottom strings to piano. Anyhoo, you'll be able to hear the tone, which I think is very nice.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 10, 2019)

To clear up some confusion, the new "Spitfire Solo Violin Total Performance" is just one patch, as presented by Paul in the video on the product page. That detail is not entirely obvious when skimming over it, but reading the description (probably more than once) you should see that to be the case.
There are no keyswitches, and no split articulations. And from what I can tell, you can't turn off legato, so double-stops don't appear to be possible.
I think of it as being similar to 8dio's Claire woodwinds, in that it is limited in what it is capable of, but that is by design. It is very very good at what it does, so as long as you are aware of what it is intended for, you won't be disappointed.
In that regard, it would certainly be helpful from a consumer perspective if it was named "Spitfire Virtuoso Violin".


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> To clear up some confusion, the new "Spitfire Solo Violin Total Performance" is just one patch, as presented by Paul in the video on the product page. That detail is not entirely obvious when skimming over it, but reading the description (probably more than once) you should see that to be the case.
> There are no keyswitches, and no split articulations. And from what I can tell, you can't turn off legato, so double-stops don't appear to be possible.
> I think of it as being similar to 8dio's Claire woodwinds, in that it is limited in what it is capable of, but that is by design. It is very very good at what it does, so as long as you are aware of what it is intended for, you won't be disappointed.
> In that regard, it would certainly be helpful from a consumer perspective if it was named "Spitfire Virtuoso Violin".



Sorry to be a bit 'thick' on this; but I extend your comments to suggest SF_ Solo Violin should not be considered 'truly' in context with Joshua Bell Violin, or Emotional Violin.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> To clear up some confusion, the new "Spitfire Solo Violin Total Performance" is just one patch, as presented by Paul in the video on the product page.


Aaah. Well yeah, no pizz. 

Honestly, I think the price is way too high when comparing it. The whole shebang has 3 violins, viola, cello and bass for $399. This has part of one violin for $99 and honestly it's kinda tricky to use. So, this is somewhat akin to what the original Tina Guo "legato" patch was. Just a patch, not a complete instrument. That's ashame. If they offered the entire fiddle, it would be worth it.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2019)

Starting to choke on how to sort each new SF offering. Was sooooo committed long ago and kinda uncomfortable right now. OT_ breaks my bank_ .... even on sale.
Dang; gonna get pushed to VSL .... like it or not.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 10, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Sorry to be a bit 'thick' on this; but I extend your comments to suggest SF_ Solo Violin should not be considered 'truly' in context with Joshua Bell Violin, or Emotional Violin.


Correct. Both of those options are more multi-purpose and "complete" solo violin libraries.
Only compare this to them if you are looking specifically for a virtuosic performance patch.



Sears Poncho said:


> ...So, this is somewhat akin to what the original Tina Guo "legato" patch was. Just a patch, not a complete instrument. That's ashame. If they offered the entire fiddle, it would be worth it.



Ah yes. The Tina Guo Legato is a better comparison than a Claire Woodwind. Good call.
Though I _do _consider this violin to be a much better instrument than the Guo Legato, in terms of the programming behind it and the playability. It contains much much more in terms of articulations and so is more versatile. I consider it a ridiculously low price when including the Score podcast coupon.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Though I _do _consider this violin to be a much better instrument than the Guo Legato, in terms of the programming behind it and the playability.


No doubt. It was just at the time, there was nothing like the Tina Guo in terms of sound, and I don't think it's been equaled. Yeah, it might be unusable, but...  It's still my favorite to just pull out and enjoy the tone.



Jdiggity1 said:


> I consider it a ridiculously low price when including the Score podcast coupon.


Yeah, with the discount it's at least very affordable.

I can't use it. I just tried. I don't have a fancy keyboard, Yamaha mm6. My touch might be all over the map. Still, it would take some time to learn. And using it for midi file stuff might have some really weird results.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> No doubt. It was just at the time, there was nothing like the Tina Guo in terms of sound, and I don't think it's been equaled. Yeah, it might be unusable, but...  It's still my favorite to just pull out and enjoy the tone.


Definitely not unusable! As much as I can say how much better the Spitfire Violin is compared to Tina Guo Legato, can you take a guess at which one I'll be using more in the future for media music?


Sears Poncho said:


> I can't use it. I just tried. I don't have a fancy keyboard, Yamaha mm6. My touch might be all over the map. Still, it would take some time to learn. And using it for midi file stuff might have some really weird results.


Takes a little bit of playing around to get used to it. But considering how long i spent with Hollywood Strings before i got a half-decent result, I'm ok with that.
I find it helps to play existing pieces of music with it, instead of trying to improvise something. Something like... I dunno.. Schindler's List, or Romantic Flight from HTTYD2. Both are achievable and sound great if you can manage the velocity-controlled transitions.


----------



## ism (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Aaah. Well yeah, no pizz.
> 
> Honestly, I think the price is way too high when comparing it. The whole shebang has 3 violins, viola, cello and bass for $399. This has part of one violin for $99 and honestly it's kinda tricky to use. So, this is somewhat akin to what the original Tina Guo "legato" patch was. Just a patch, not a complete instrument. That's ashame. If they offered the entire fiddle, it would be worth it.




Good analogy in terms of the single performance patch. Where it breaks down is:


- TG has 1 dynamic layer — SVl has 3

- TG has a single baked in arc /w baked in dynamics and progressive vibrato. - SVl has vibrato/non-vib + progressive vibrato, + some time machine ability to control intensity of vibrato. 

- TG has no shorts (Th $99 version) - SVl has layered staccato, that can be used to shape attack, or as actual staccato.

- TG has 1 legato (maybe 2? But it’s definitely not good for fast legatos) - SVl has 5 (including fratres-esque arpeggio legato)

- TG is extremely smooth always, at the expense of working on only a tiny, pre-determined class of arcs. SVl has vastly more scope - at the expense of having to craft elements of the arc yourself. This also means it’s possible to make it sound really bad if you play unidiomatically or outside it’s sweet spots - analogous to how it’s possible to make a real Cello sound bad in a way that isn’t possible on the TG.


- TG is a soloist. I love how it sounds but can never get it to fit in an orchestral context. SVl is also a soloist, but it also blends into an orchestral context more easily - provided of course your going for its particular sound.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Something like... I dunno.. Schindler's List


I tried it. TOne is pretty good. Then I tried shorts. Still can't control them. Here it is...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I tried it. TOne is pretty good. Then I tried shorts. Still can't control them. Here it is...


Hmm... doesn't sound quite as successful as what I was experiencing. Maybe I'll render something out when I'm back at my "rig".


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I tried it. TOne is pretty good. Then I tried shorts. Still can't control them. Here it is...



Undoubtedly you can improve this greatly with time and effort. Even so, this seems problematical for those with minimal violin performance chops. 

Some hope with BlkFri only ~ 7 weeks away .........


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Undoubtedly you can improve this greatly with time and effort.


No doubt. That was outta the box, no mod wheel, nothing. And I'm not trying to put down the product, I own the product.  And it's great. I'm used to keyswitches so I never made much of an attempt at the performance patch. Hopefully others who have can chime in with good results.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Progressive is probably better for "First Desk". Virtuoso is the best, it's worth 100 bucks. First Desk is the worst.


In general, I use the first chair more than the virtuoso. I rarely use the progressive vibrato. I find the legato of the first chair does a better job in spot solos within the orchestra. I also think it has a sweeter tone than the virtuoso. The the virtuoso is very fun to program.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 10, 2019)

I really don't think I've used it quite enough at this point to make any definitive judgments. As a fiddle player, my focus is naturally on viola and celli.  And I bought CSSS at about the same time, so I really got some fun comparison time coming up.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 10, 2019)

Here's a quick thing I did up when the total performance patch was released, both in context and the violin part alone.


----------



## ism (Oct 10, 2019)

The arpeggio legato in particular is seriously fun:


----------



## ism (Oct 10, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I tried it. TOne is pretty good. Then I tried shorts. Still can't control them. Here it is...




Best thing to do with the shorts is to adjust the velocity curve. I find the default setting ... well it suggests the folks at Spitfire have vastly more sensitive keyboards than I do.



A next step in massaging this audio would be to modulate the vibrato ... which I've been going on about quite a lot on different threads, especially this one:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...rned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-vibrato.74981/


(which doesn't technically have examples of the virtuosic violin, but the principle of controlling the vibrato is exactly the same as with the other instruments in the full library)


----------



## unclecheeks (Oct 10, 2019)

So with the current 30% off sale on the Solo Strings plus the extra 33% off with the Score coupon, that works out to ~186. Pretty good deal methinks! Now to find some free space on the drive...


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

Interesting...

I perhaps shouldn't have knee-jerked and bought this Solo Violin "patch..."

Always a problem, that, diving in, not quite thinking things through.

Had a play last night and as someone who knows nothing about violin, library stuff, orchestral stuff or even play keyboard that well, I had a lot of fun with the instrument. Some questions to be raised, but not here.

What I am now thinking is that I should have looked closer into what Solo Violin was. I had read the product page quite thoroughly and also watched the SA Paul Thomson video, which was originally posted back in October 2018, which made it obvious to me that this new offering was a preset from the Solo Strings library.

Having had a play and I now thinking that I would like the whole Solo Strings library.

An expensive mistake?

I paid £66.34 for Solo Violin.

SA gives you a 20% discount when "upgrading" to Solo Strings.

So that makes Solo Strings come in at £195.19 when added to my cart.

Applying the promo code brings that down to £130.78

Add to that the cost of the original purchase would bump the total cost of Solo Strings £197.12 so in the end I have ended up paying £1.93 in order to take the violin out for a test drive.


So, in the end, not quite so much of an expensive mistake 

And I really would like to have the option of the additional articulations and instruments.

Of course, this is going to scupper any thoughts of jumping on the BBC SO library, but, the more I think of it, I really need to get into something not quite so enormous first, and I think Solo Strings is the perfect introduction for me. Then in the future, when the BBC SO is on offer again, I can re-consider my options.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 11, 2019)

£197 is not a bad price. I bought the original Spitfire Solo Strings a couple of years ago for £199 and my upgrade price is £219. My upgrade discount doesn't seem to stack with the sale price though as it's stayed the same (when logged in) when they went on offer.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

Ha!

Well, I can't do me sums...

Just checked again and if I had applied the promo code to the current offer price of £244 first, I would have paid around £161 so that now means that I paid £36 for the privilege of checking out the Solo Violin patch.

Oh well! Such is life


----------



## Mornats (Oct 11, 2019)

Well, it happens! You still got a great overall price when compared to the retail price and it was still cheaper for you than in any of their Black Friday or Christmas sales.

When you get your orchestral library in the future they'll act as great soloists for that. You can also blend them in with the main strings to give them a little added bite or character. I use the older Spitfire Solo Strings to do that with Albion One and Albion V Tundra and it works really well. I'd definitely get the virtuoso violin if it wasn't for the fact I already have the Joshua Bell Violin and can't justify purchases where I'm already covered.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

Mornats said:


> You still got a great overall price when compared to the retail price



Haha! Yeah, I'm hanging onto that fact  



Mornats said:


> Joshua Bell Violin



That one was on my radar for a time, having heard it being used as an accompaniment to an ambient piece on YouTube.



All in all, though, I'm glad I have finally made my mind up about something and I can now start to have a play


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if I can apply the Score discount if I already have an EDU discount?


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> Does anyone know if I can apply the Score discount if I already have an EDU discount?



Could you not just try it in your cart first, before checking out?


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Could you not just try it in your cart first, before checking out?


I'm waiting for them to approve the edu discount. I would otherwise.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> I'm waiting for them to approve the edu discount. I would otherwise.



Ah, okay


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Ah, okay


Wasn't able to combine the discounts but with the 40% EDU discount I can get it for 59 euros wich is pretty nice.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> I can get it for 59 euros wich is pretty nice.



Indeed 

But on page one of this topic you didn't seem too please about the missing pizzicato articulation. Is this still the case or do you feel that, for the price, you are prepared to live without that?


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Indeed
> 
> But on page one of this topic you didn't seem too please about the missing pizzicato articulation. Is this still the case or do you feel that, for the price, you are prepared to live without that?


I think the discounted price is ok for a patch as good as this. It's a shame pizzicato is not included but I guess it can't be perfect. I still haven't decided if I'm gonna get it or not. I'm thinking of all the ways I might be able to use it, cause I never really need just a solo violin. The trick I'm excited about is creating a three violins section out of it by pitching the two parts up and down. Not sure if it would work though.

Oh and btw, I asked if there was gonna be a solo cello, on their FB page and they replied with the eye emoji. Not sure what they meant by it but we might get it.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Oct 11, 2019)

Consona said:


>



Funny GIF, but on closer inspection, poor cat. It seems to have something wrapped around its head, and its feet look held down.


----------



## ism (Oct 11, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> The one offered, virtuoso, is an Alpha Male



Interesting phrase. I’m not sure I think of violins, in general, and this violin, in particular, as boys. 

Or, and I guess this is where I find the metaphor interesting, expressiveness as a particularly male quality.

(Off topic, sorry!)


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

Alright, I went for it and purchased it for €59. Downloading now and will let you guys know what I think when I get a chance to play with it a bit.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 11, 2019)

Duuuuhhhh ...... somehow not able to figure out the Score discount .... Is it yet usable and how to get it ?


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Duuuuhhhh ...... somehow not able to figure out the Score discount .... Is it yet usable and how to get it ?


Just use the code SCORE on the checkout page


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> Just use the code SCORE on the checkout page




Many thanks !! My Search methods need real help !


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Many thanks !! My Search methods need real help !


You're welcome!! 😃


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

Alright, so I've played with it a bit and I love the sound and how easy to play it is. But for some reason, there are audio pops on legato transitions while I'm playing. I have no idea why that's happening. I'm running a 2017 MacBook Pro with 16gb of RAM and an external SSD for all my libraries. No issues with any other library. I've tried adjusting the buffer size in Kontakt but to no avail. Spitfire Studio Strings play just fine. Anyone has any idea??


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> Alright, so I've played with it a bit and I love the sound and how easy to play it is. But for some reason, there are audio pops on legato transitions while I'm playing. I have no idea why that's happening. I'm running a 2017 MacBook Pro with 16gb of RAM and an external SSD for all my libraries. No issues with any other library. I've tried adjusting the buffer size in Kontakt but to no avail. Spitfire Studio Strings play just fine. Anyone has any idea??



This patch is very VERY demanding on the CPU. They should mention this in their promotional materials. Try turning off the time machine function in the GUI. That should help


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> Try turning off the time machine function in the GUI. That should help


THANK YOU! IT WORKED!


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> Alright, so I've played with it a bit and I love the sound and how easy to play it is. But for some reason, there are audio pops on legato transitions while I'm playing. I have no idea why that's happening. I'm running a 2017 MacBook Pro with 16gb of RAM and an external SSD for all my libraries. No issues with any other library. I've tried adjusting the buffer size in Kontakt but to no avail. Spitfire Studio Strings play just fine. Anyone has any idea??


IIRC, the way progressive vibrato is instantiated on the instrument requires Time Machine, so that can cause issues. I know I had to increase the buffer on my audio interface to address the issues.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Oct 11, 2019)

hm, 
sounds really good. Strangely the mix is not in the middle here, more signal on the left stereofield.
Resetted the knob already. Still there. 
And what's about the Ostinatum? There is this tiny symbol, but it can't be activated. Was not in the manual mentioned. So seemingly it's not for this patch.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> And what's about the Ostinatum? There is this tiny symbol, but it can't be activated. Was not in the manual mentioned. So seemingly it's not for this patch.



Yeah, I was wondering about this as well.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> hm,
> sounds really good. Strangely the mix is not in the middle here, more signal on the left stereofield.
> Resetted the knob already. Still there.


First violin is always a bit to the left. That's why, I guess. It would be neater if it was centered. Definitely a lot of flaws to this patch. Or at last it depends on what you use it for. I guess it's good for layering.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> First violin is always a bit to the left.


Ok, thanks, that may be the reason.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> Try turning off the time machine function in the GUI



LOL!

Must have taken me an hour to find that damn switch haha!

I didn't twig that "Utilise TM" meant Time Machine  



Question for me now, is, what are the downsides of not having Time Machine turned on?

I've been pouring over the Solo Strings use manual and it only refers to Time Machine with reference to patches and nothing at all in the Options section, which is where that switch is.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> First violin is always a bit to the left



I'm still learning the ropes, obviously, but in my recent research into this does confirm that each instrument of string library is positioned as per its traditional location on the stage.




trajev said:


> It would be neater if it was centered.




I agree that there may be times when you want your virtuoso performance for centre stage and what I have done is place an instance of Ozone Imager after Kontakt and then I have reduced the stereo image. Not totally, but mostly.

Might sound a bit drastic but I cannot see another way of achieving this within the preset.


cheers

andy


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Question for me now, is, what are the downsides of not having Time Machine turned on?


It disables the very fast vibrato that you get by turning the vibrato all the way up. If you really need it, I guess you could enable it, then bounce the track to audio.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

trajev said:


> It disables the very fast vibrato that you get by turning the vibrato all the way up. If you really need it, I guess you could enable it, then bounce the track to audio.



Thanks, yeah, I can see plenty of bouncing going on.

My desktop is an i9 with 32gb RAM and I am beginning to wonder if I now need to up my RAM to 64gb (now that I have Solo Strings).


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 11, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> My desktop is an i9 with 32gb RAM and I am beginning to wonder if I now need to up my RAM to 64gb (now that I have Solo Strings).


And I thought my 16 gigs will be enough 😂😂😂


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 11, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Thanks, yeah, I can see plenty of bouncing going on.
> 
> My desktop is an i9 with 32gb RAM and I am beginning to wonder if I now need to up my RAM to 64gb (now that I have Solo Strings).


I doubt your problem is RAM. More likely you need to increase the sample buffer on your audio interface. In any case that seems to solve the problem for me.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 11, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> More likely you need to increase the sample buffer on your audio interface. In any case that seems to solve the problem for me.



Yes, you could be right... It is still currently set at 128 samples, which seems okay when recording audio or dealing with non-sample based VST instruments. I've been enjoying having low latency, for a change, compared to my old laptop which I had to set to 1024 samples.

cheers, and thanks,

andy


----------



## Morning Coffee (Oct 14, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I would suggest that next time there is a promo code, that helpful V.I. controllers just mention which podcast and which episode number it is mentioned on, rather than posting the actual code itself here.
> 
> I don’t know for a fact, but my guess is the code would still be valid if it hadn’t been spelled out here.



I don't recall them mentioning an expiry date for the code, on the podcast. I assumed it was until the end of the month. After researching some of their libraries over the last few days, I was ready to purchase with that code, guess I'll give Spitfire Audio a miss, again.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 15, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I don’t know for a fact, but my guess is the code would still be valid if it hadn’t been spelled out here.



Possibly.

And I would suggest that that code was for regular listeners of Score: The Podcast, and not every Tom, Dick and Harry like me. I'm embarrassed to say that until this topic I had never even heard of that podcast.

If Spitfire Audio wanted all and sundry to take advantage of that code then they themselves would have posted it here.

Oh well... I'm sure that there will be plenty of other good deals in the offing...


----------



## Kadirally (Oct 16, 2019)

I just got it and i will add my 2 cent's:

This is what i wanted for quite awhile (especially from Spitfire). The quality sonic character ( Air + Tape + gear + player/instrument), the playabilty and more importantly there are real human expressive performances captured and sampled.

Also the people who life the 'time is money' mantra should enjoy the relatively hassle-free playing-in and programming of this nice piece of software.

Yeah, its a CPU hog ... but at least that's how you know the programming is cutting edge.

It's maybe missing a bit in the super quiet ppp layer's but it's fine.

Now this kind of programming and samples paired with string-ensembles ( at least chamber ) ... waiting for it @Spitfire Team 💰💰💰


----------



## idematoa (Oct 27, 2019)

First contact with CTP

01- SA - Spitfire Solo Strings - Cello - Total Performance
02 - Sonuscore - Elysion - Neptune - Pad Scientific Mystery











Spitfire Solo Strings - Cello - Total Performance


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Spitfire Solo Strings - Cello - Total Performance



What is that link? Asks me to sign in...


----------



## idematoa (Oct 27, 2019)

I was in private status, it's public now !


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Jacques 

How are you finding the Cello? You are staying down low in this example. And not so much dynamics and articulations used. But I appreciate that that is exactly what you are going for here.

cheers

andy


----------



## idematoa (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you, that was the idea


----------

